# funding



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi folks. I just found this article:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12492742
I wonder if any of the trusts concerned have cut IVF funding. Does anyone know?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

I cannot believe the NHS is still funding a treatment which has been unequivocally shown to have no identifiable benefits beyond the placebo effect. Yes, the placebo effect can help some people and can be an important part of treatment, but homeopathy is not "cost effective". Why pay through the nose for 'professional' homeopaths (who must be either deluded or deceitful, excuse my frankness) when it would be far more cost effective to manufacture placebos like any ordinary tablet? 
My favourite argument is that you should reduce NHS spend from £10million to 1p, thus diluting their funding and making it infinitely more effective!

An alternative solution is posed here&#8230; http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2007/aug/22/taxthehomeopaths


----------

